# Chicken liver pate



## carolelaine (Oct 20, 2006)

Want to make some pate this weekend.  What is your favorite recipe?


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't have any receipes for Chicken Liver Pate.  Maybe someone else does.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't made it in many years but here's what I used to do.

Saute a pound of livers with sliced onions.  Hard cook three eggs peel and cool.  Combine in a food processor with mayonnaise and some pickle.  Season with salt and pepper.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 20, 2006)

Try this recipe:

CHICKEN LIVER PATE

115gm chicken livers
1 small garlic clove, chopped
1 tbsp sherry
2 tbsp brandy
50gm butter - melted
1/4 tsp salt
Fresh herbs and black peppercorns

Place livers and chopped garlic in a food processor and whiz until smooth.  Add sherry, brandy, melted butter and salt.  Pour mixture into 3-in ramekins and cover with foil.  Place ramekins in a small roasting pan and pour in boiling water until it comes halfway up the side.  Bake in oven at 180 degrees C for 20 mins.  Allow to cool to room temperature, then remove from tin and chill until ready to use.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you I will try them both.


----------



## letscook (Oct 20, 2006)

I posted this one awhile back
I make it alot and never have any left.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/iso-chopped-chicken-liver-recipes-22743-2.html


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Thank you I will try them both.


 
I think my recipe is more of a chopped liver as you would find in a deli rather than a pate as described in boufa06's recipe.


----------



## mish (Oct 20, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Want to make some pate this weekend. What is your favorite recipe?


 
Made a mushroom pate long ago.  Very tasty & a great party appy.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 23, 2006)

Andy,
Your recipe is almost exactly what I ended up making except I did mine in the food processor.  It was great.  Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Andy,
> Your recipe is almost exactly what I ended up making except I did mine in the food processor. It was great. Thanks


 
I'm glad you liked it.  I did min in a FP as well.  It's the easiest way to get a smooth texture.


----------



## T-roy (Oct 29, 2006)

My Dad’s chicken livers

2 lbs chicken livers
1 lb bacon
1 large onion
Garlic
Salt & pepper to taste

Clean livers well cut all veins & fat off of them.

Sauté bacon till close to crisp, drain fat
add chicken livers & ½ of the onions
cook untill livers are just done
add garlic simmer for a few minutes
add remaining ½ of the onions, turn off heat

let it cool, grind it up & enjoy

I like to spice it up a bit, maybe:
Cumin
Thyme
Smoked paprika
Celery seed
Hard-boiled egg slices on the side


----------



## Lynan (Oct 29, 2006)

Saute in butter.. chicken livers, finely chopped onions, a couple of good bacon rashers chopped, and a little fresh sage until livers just slightly pink. Flambe with brandy, add S&P. Cool. Place into processor with some butter ( enough to bind mix well, add more if required) and puree.
Taste, adjust seasoning if needed then pot into individual ramekins. Cover with a fresh sage leaf then clarified butter. Refrigerate and use within 3 days.


----------

